# NVidia-Karte bzw. Treiber??

## twilight

Hallo an alle,

hier ein altes und wahrscheinlich bekanntes Problem, trotzdem,

so ein Fehler ist mir noch nicht untergekommen vielleicht ja schon

einem von euch... sagt mal eure Meinung dazu!!

Beim kompilieren vom NVidia-Kernelmodul und dem GLX-Modul

meckert nix, das installieren und der modprobe klappt auch

einwandfrei (bis zumnächsten Neustart, denn das Modul wurde

nicht nach /lib/modules/kernelversion geschoben und lässt sich

so nicht wieder einfügen...) ein lsmod zeigt das geladene Modul!

Die Änderungen an der XFree-Config sind auch schnell gemacht,

den Treiber von "nv" nach "nvidia" umstellen, GLX einkommentieren,

DRI auskommentieren.

ein startx produziert einen X-server-Fehler, angeblich wäre der

Chipsatz "Geforce 3" (ist doch nur ein Textstring?!) nicht gültig,

danach ein "no Screens found" manchmal auch ein "no device found".

in /dev sind die nvidia0 und der nvagpart enthalten, gehen auch,

was ein cat auf die Dateien aussagt... was muss ich tun damit das

endlich fliegt mit OpenGL-Support?? Unter RedHat hatte ich mit dieser

Kartee nie Probleme, also an der Hardwareeinstellung liegts nich...

Eine Idee von mir war, dass ich vielleicht in den Device-Einstellungen

noch was über AGP ändern müsste, linux sieht AGP aber doch nur als

eine Art PCI an und NVidia-README sagen dazu nix aus... ohne den

OpenGL-Treiber und nur mit nv gehts ja auch, und auch mit PCI...

vielleicht wisst ihr mehr  :Smile: 

im Anhang meine XFree86-Config!

Grüsse,

twilight

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

#      Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

#      Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option        "ButtonNumber" "6"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

   Option       "Name" "AutoDetect"

   Option       "Vendor" "AutoDetect"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 107.0

   VertRefresh  85.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "NVidia"

   BoardName   "GeForce3"

   ChipSet     "GeForce3"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   DefaultDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth 16

      Modes   "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection   

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   #SubSection "Display"

   #   Depth     1

   #EndSubSection

   #SubSection "Display"

   #   Depth     4

   #EndSubSection

   #SubSection "Display"

   #   Depth     8

   #EndSubSection

   #SubSection "Display"

   #   Depth     15

   #EndSubSection

   #SubSection "Display"

   #   Depth     16

   #   Modes     "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   #EndSubSection

   #SubSection "Display"

   #   Depth     24

   #EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm welche version von den nvidia treibern verwendest du denn? bei den neuesten heisst das kernelmodule jetzt nämlich anders als bei den älteren versionen.

hast du das berücksichtigt?

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## twilight

Hmm... ok, das würde den Fehler beim automatischen modprobe

beim boot erklären, nach einem make im nvidia-kernel-folder

lädt das script das modul jedoch selbst und ein lsmod zeigt ja auch

an, dass es geladen ist... trotzdem danke für den Tip!

Version ="1.0-4191"

Grüsse, twilight

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *twilight wrote:*   

> Hmm... ok, das würde den Fehler beim automatischen modprobe
> 
> beim boot erklären, nach einem make im nvidia-kernel-folder
> 
> lädt das script das modul jedoch selbst und ein lsmod zeigt ja auch
> ...

 

hm also bei mir sieht der relevante teil für die karte in der XF86Config so aus:

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "NoLogo"   "1"

   # If not set to 0 (off) you must exit X before suspend!

   Option      "NvAGP"      "1"

   Option      "CursorShadow"   "1"

   Option      "UseEdidFreqs"   "1"

EndSection

```

Damit habe ich keine Probleme. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## twilight

oha... da sind gerade ein paar seltsame Dinge passiert   :Shocked: 

ich hab einfach mal deine config übernommen, danach kam 

DIREKT der X-Server wieder hoch, ohne probleme...  direkt mit

deiner Einstellung Shadow-Cursor... ein wechsel auf die Kommandozeile 

hat mich ein bissel erschreckt...  der blinkende Cursor ist weg, dafür 

sind da 4 Rosa punkte die blinken... ein lsmod hat mich nochmehr erstaunt

kein nvidia-modul weit und breit...

Wieder zurück zu X, keine Ausgabe mehr, Prozess gdm wurde zum Zombie,

der X-Server responded nicht mehr, System abgeschossen, kernel

steht...    :Crying or Very sad: 

reboot... system kommt hoch, gdm-autostart, bild ist da,

wechsel auf kommandozeile: lsmod, kein nvidia-modul weit und

breit! zurück auf X system hängt...

bin jetzt wieder mit der alten config am fahren, und habe KEINE

Ahnung, wie der X-Server überhaupt hochkommen kann... so ganz

ohne Kernel-Modul... meine alte Config-file kann er nicht benutzt haben, 

sonst wär der Schatten des Cursors nich drin, den du ja drin hast...  

Und bei einem Wechsel ist das System nicht mehr ansprechbar und

auf dem Monitor kommt "müll" an   :Confused: 

WEIß JEMAND HILFE???

Grüsse und danke für den bisherigen Einsatz!!

----------

## Egal

Vielleicht sind unter /usr/src/linux die Sourcen für einen anderen

Kernel, als der benutzte?

btw. ich glaube du kannst unter der Device-Sektion in der XF86Config

die Zeilen Vendor-Name, Board-Name, ChipSet und BusID weglassen

die müsste der Treiber auch beim starten von X selber rauskriegen.

evtl. hilft es ja ..

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *twilight wrote:*   

> oha... da sind gerade ein paar seltsame Dinge passiert  
> 
> ich hab einfach mal deine config übernommen, danach kam 
> 
> DIREKT der X-Server wieder hoch, ohne probleme...  direkt mit
> ...

 

hm kann es sein, dass in deiner kernel konfiguration noch irgendwo die option agpart aktiv ist (als modul oder fix)?

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## twilight

ok, direkt-Antwort: agpart ist einkompiliert, ja!

Mein Chipsatz ist ein Via (mit ner Athlon-CPU)

sollte ich das rausnehmen?? Hab mal was in die

Richtung gehört... wusste aber nich, was nun besser ist!!

Nun zu meiner kleinen Odysee  :Wink: 

ich habe jetzt erstmal meine sym-links wieder geradegebogen

und alle alten sourcen gelöscht und auch die modulverzeichnisse

und alles. Dann wollte ich das nvidia-kernel-modul nochmal

kompilieren, Fehler, running kernel was compiled by another

compiler-version, ok, Kernel neu konfiguriert (ein paar Sachen

wollte ich eh modular machen...) neu kompiliert, grubeinträge

geändert, reboot, nvidia-compile, modul laden, eintragen in

modules.autoload, anpassen der X-Config auf glx und weg von

dri, treiber von nv auf nvidia, dinge wie vendor-name, chipset etc,

rausgeschmissen, startx, X-Server kommt hoch!

reboot, automodulload ok, gdm kommt hoch, wechsel auf die

Konsole, zwei Rosa Balken statt Cursor, wechsel nach X = System

tot... reboot, bin jetzt wieder auf X und konnte diesmal sogar beim

start das NVidia-Logo groß sehen, sämtliche Menüs und so weiter

sind verzerrt oder mit schlieren überzogen, ein wechsel auf Konsole

trau ich mich gar nicht mehr... 

Ich probier jetzt erstmal die Sache mit dem agp-art aus!!

Danke für die bisherige Hilfe!!

Gruss, twilight

----------

## MasterOfMagic

also das mit dem agpart wird es wohl sein, wenn du den fix im kernel hast, dann wird das nvidia module nicht geladen, du kannst entweder nur nvidia oder agpart verwenden. guck dir mal die dokumentation bei gentoo an. da gibt es auf der homepage www.gentoo.org eine gute documentation zu den nvidia treibern, was da für welchen chipsatz zu beachten ist.

mfg

MasterOfMagic

----------

## twilight

hi,

gute Idee, ich werd mir mal die Doku reinziehen und Schritt für Schritt

durchgehen!!

Mein Kernel OHNE agpgart ist jetzt fertig und sauber oben,

das nvidia-modul wird, wie zuvor auch, geladen, das Logo

erscheint und ich kann mich einloggen! Nach etwa 5 sec sind

alle Menüs wieder verhunzt...  :Sad: 

einen Wechsel auf die Kommandozeile hab ich noch nicht

gemacht, keine Ahnung wie er gleich reagiert, aber erstmal

ziehe ich mir die Doku zu NVidia von Gentoo rein!!

Grüße und Gute Nacht,

twilight!!

----------

## twilight

OK, nochmal Hallo...

aktueller Status: AGPGART ist weg, NvAGP ist aktiviert, das NVidia-

Kernelmodul mit der BUILD_PARAM=NOAGPGART kompiliert worden.

Die X-Free-Config wurde angepasst an ein paar Empfehlungen aus

der aktuellen Doku, die ich übrigens komplett durchgearbeitet habe 

und Probleme so anzugehen.

X kommt hoch MIT Nvidia-Logo, auf meiner Konsole sind immernoch

rosa striche anstatt eines Cursors, das System bleibt beim zweiten

Wechseln von Konsole auf X stehen und ist nicht mehr ansprechbar

und zu guter letzt sind die Menüs immernoch verhunzt...

hat irgendeiner noch eine Idee??? ich bin bald am verzweifeln   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grüsse, twilight

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *twilight wrote:*   

> OK, nochmal Hallo...
> 
> aktueller Status: AGPGART ist weg, NvAGP ist aktiviert, das NVidia-
> 
> Kernelmodul mit der BUILD_PARAM=NOAGPGART kompiliert worden.
> ...

 

hm hast du es mal ohne nvidia apgmodule probiert und mit dem kernel apgpart?

ich setze bei hier noch die version 1.0.3123 ein und die funktionieren für mich ansich prima, drum will ich auch nicht auf eine höhere version umsteigen. ich hab ja schon oft gelesen, dass manche versionen von nvidia kaputt sind.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## twilight

hmm... ich werd jetzt auchmal auf die

ältere Version umsteigen!! Obwohl die

4191 bei mir schonmal lief, aber nicht unter

Gentoo und nicht unter Xfree 4.2.1 sondern

unter 4.0.2 wir werden sehen!!

Die AGPGART sind für meinen Chipsatz nicht empfehlenswert

laut NVidia und der Gentoo-Doc! Für den KT133

soll man NvAgp nehmen!

OpenGL ansich geht, die screensaver machen

3D, games hab ich jetzt noch keine drauf, ich

will warten, bis sich da was geklärt hat  :Wink: 

ok... dann verabschiede ich mich jetzt mal wieder und 

berichte einfach mal ob und was es gebracht hat,

mein Downgrade!

Gruss,

twilight

----------

## twilight

okok...

die ältere Version des Treibers läuft, mein X-Server kommt hoch,

ich habe OpenGL support und alles!!

Der Fehler mit den Menüs ist WEG *jippie!!!* 

Ein Fehler ist geblieben: wenn ich auf eine

Konsole wechsle sind anstatt des Cursors Rosa punkte

da!! je nachdem wieviele Prozesse das NVidia-Kernelmod

nutzen steigt die Anzahl der rosa punkte  :Sad: (

einmal auf die Konsole gewechselt komme ich nicht mehr

in den X-Server, das System bleibt hängen, hat irgendwer

Vorschläge oder weitere Ideen??

Gruss, twilight

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *twilight wrote:*   

> einmal auf die Konsole gewechselt komme ich nicht mehr
> 
> in den X-Server, das System bleibt hängen, hat irgendwer
> 
> Vorschläge oder weitere Ideen??
> ...

 

hm verwendest du auf der console framebuffer? ich glaube damit gibt es mit nvidia treibern probleme. aber so als workarround könntest du ja auch ein terminal unter X öffnen. das ist ja in etwa gleich wie die konsole. da dürften dann ja keine probleme mehr auftreten.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## twilight

jap, ich verwende den FrameBuffer... aber auch erst seit gentoo...

vielleicht liegt es echt daran... puhh.... ok, ich compilier den kernel

neu und mach den FrameBuffer raus  :Wink: 

wir werden sehen, danke für den Hinweis!!

Gruss, twilight

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Nene, nicht nötig...nimm den nvidia framebuffer raus und ersetze ihn durch den svga framebuffer. Der ist genauso gut und funzt ohne Probleme. Und mit meinem splash screens sieht das ganze richtig geil aus  :Very Happy: 

grüße

cocaxx

----------

## twilight

Ok Leute,

die Odysee geht weiter!!

Ein neuer Kernel wurde kompiliert, diesmal ohne FrameBuffer

(sorry, das mit dem SVGA-FB kam zu spät  :Wink: ) alle module wurden

gelöscht und neu angelegt, der neueste Treiber von der NVidia-

HP gezogen und einstellungen bezüglich des NvAgp gemacht!!

was soll ich sagen: UT2003-Demo läuft OHNE Probleme und

endlich flüssig (unter windows auf dem Rechner hier NICHT

flüssig: 900 mhz Athlon, 512 Mb RAM, Geforce III).

Hab beim Kernelkompile ein Fehler gemacht und mein Sound tut nicht,

keine Sorge, das krieg ich wieder hin *gg*

und der neueste Treiber zerhackt mir meine Gnome-2.2-Menüs  :Sad: 

ich werd die etwas ältere Version nehmen müssen... nun jeh,

ich denke, damit kann ich leben!!

Ich probier jetzt noch das mit dem SVGA-FrameBuffer aus, in jedem

Fall war das problem, dass das System hängt und das mit den Rosa-

Punkten von der Doppelbelegung durch den NV-Framebuffer UND

dem NvAgp... wir werden sehen  :Wink: 

Grüsse und Danke, euer mittlerweile wieder hoffnungsvoller 

twilight

----------

## twilight

Hey Leute,

okok... alles läuft, abgesehen vom FrameBuffer, aber auf den

verzichte ich liebendgern wenn nur mein OpenGL läuft *gg*

Für alle, die es interessiert,ich hab gestern mal UT2003-Demo

gezockt und sie läuft mit etwa 50 FPS in 1280x1024 32 Bit und

mittlere Details! Unter Windows ruckelt das bei gleichen Einstellungen

bei mir unzumutbar  :Wink:  und wird erst bei 800x600 spielbar!

SO, danke für alle, die konstruktiv teilgenommen haben!!

Grüsse, twilight!

----------

